# Orange sticky substance on YBS lip. Vet visit booked. Just wondering if anyone here has any ideas? RI Mucus? Fungus?



## lteixeira

super sticky substance, almost waxy. His behaviour isn’t abnormal - basking and swimming times are the same as usual.

75 gallon tank, basking temp of 90° F (32.2°C) - water temp is 78°F (25.6°C).


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Water temperature is on the high side 20c would be better, IMO.


----------



## lteixeira

Here in the US 75°-80° f is recommended, I haven’t experienced it as low as 20°C.


----------



## ian14

All the care guides I have seen state a water temperature of 75 to 80F, with a basking spot of 85 to 90F. Considering where they are from, I would have thought that 20C would be on the low side


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

All of ours when brought back indoors approx October - May are in unheated tanks or ponds.


----------



## wilkinss77

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> All of ours when brought back indoors approx October - May are in unheated tanks or ponds.


Plus there are wild colonies of them in several places that have settled in this country.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

wilkinss77 said:


> Plus there are wild colonies of them in several places that have settled in this country.


True. OP has never been back to update.


----------



## ian14

wilkinss77 said:


> Plus there are wild colonies of them in several places that have settled in this country.


But they don't breed due to low temperature compared to what they need.


----------



## wilkinss77

ian14 said:


> But they don't breed due to low temperature compared to what they need.


There's some dispute about that recently, as baby ones have been seen.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

ian14 said:


> But they don't breed due to low temperature compared to what they need.


They'll mate regardless of water temperature. The eggs need the hot continual temperatures too hatch.


----------



## wilkinss77

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> They'll mate regardless of water temperature. *The eggs need the hot continual temperatures too hatch.
> *


 There has been some recent dispute as to whether they can in fact breed here- anecdotal evidence of hatched egg remains, & reports of babies in some of the places where they've settled.


----------

